
Australians stranded overseas as airlines fly with four economy passengers - vijayr02
https://www.theguardian.com/australia-news/2020/aug/19/australians-stranded-overseas-as-airlines-fly-with-as-few-as-four-economy-passengers
======
Humphrey
I don't feel you can blame the airlines for this though - they can't justify
operating a flight if passenger caps mean they'll loose money.

Also, most states are now charging approx A$3000 for mandatory hotel
quarantine, so returning to Australia is super expensive atm!

~~~
vijayr02
I agree, I don't understand the international arrival cap (especially in
relation to Australian nationals). I would have expected unlimited right of
return for citizens.

This is a direct impact of the Australian governement limiting the number of
persons who can enter the country per flight.

